# Recently Got Told I May Have IBS (I have health anxiety)



## Itsjadelmao (Dec 15, 2019)

Hi I'm 19 and recently went to the doctor to be told I may have IBS-D and I also suffer from health anxiety so I would appreciate if someone could let me know if the experience similar symptoms to put my mind at ease

How long can your diarrhea symptoms last?

if anyone gets a pulled muscle like feeling in your right side? Cause its freaking me out lol

And if anyone experiences hip pain aswell?

Help would be appreciated thank youu


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

IBS and anxiety are very much linked. Medication should help.


----------



## fitaki (Mar 12, 2021)

IBS has very serious symptoms, and in its early stages, many doctors use powerful medications that further weaken a person's immune system and cause dependence on these drugs. These medications help temporarily speed up the body's metabolism and stop the processes caused by IBS. I read several articles on addictive behaviors based on chronic drug use and was amazed at how much the human body can change without the medication it needs. Since this disease is difficult to cure and in most cases is fatal, I cannot imagine how a person feels in this situation. Medical care is always needed, but lately, given the Covid-19 situation, doctors have become one of the most important resources on Earth.


----------



## bushja1 (Apr 23, 2003)

fitaki said:


> IBS has very serious symptoms, and in its early stages, many doctors use powerful medications that further weaken a person's immune system and cause dependence on these drugs. These medications help temporarily speed up the body's metabolism and stop the processes caused by IBS. I read several articles on addictive behaviors based on chronic drug use and was amazed at how much the human body can change without the medication it needs. Since this disease is difficult to cure and in most cases is fatal, I cannot imagine how a person feels in this situation. Medical care is always needed, but lately, given the Covid-19 situation, doctors have become one of the most important resources on Earth.


Where in the world did you get this information? None of it is true. Especially the part about being fatal. Nobody has ever died from IBS.


----------

